

How we are using Swiftype to understand our customers - prateekdayal
http://swiftype.com/blog/swiftype-search-analytics-for-supportbee.html

======
100k
This is a great use of search analytics. At Swiftype, we're using the feature
to improve our own developer documentation.

~~~
malandrew
Can you give us more details on how you are using this feature to improve your
developer documentation? I'm working on yet-unreleased developer docs and I'm
trying to figure out the analytics that will be useful for growing our
developer base and for improving our docs once they are released. Analytics
for products is familiar territory for me, but not analytics for documentation
since it doesn't follow a predictable flow/funnel to optimize.

~~~
100k
It's pretty simple really. The search analytics show us queries that had no
results, which lets us know what we aren't covering in our documentation.

